
Israeli team cures cancer? - kiddz
https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
eesmith
"“We believe we will offer in a year’s time a complete cure for cancer,” ...
It sounds fantastical"

Especially if there isn't a registered clinical trial for it. For example, I
found nothing for the company name, at
[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?cond=&term=Accelerate...](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?cond=&term=Accelerated+Evolution+Biotechnologies&cntry=&state=&city=&dist=)

Nor for "MuTaTo" nor "SoAP technology".

Now, that's not the only place to register trials, but I doubt that Israel
will allow treatments with at best minimal drug trials so, where's the
evidence of demonstrated effectiveness in vitro or in model organisms?

~~~
imperio59
The article says it was successful in mice, so still some ways to go but
sounds promising?

~~~
eesmith
The article says _the company says_ it was successful in mice.

Is there a publication? I didn't find one in PubMed, though I didn't look all
that hard.

We know that people - including those at biotech research companies - carry
out misleading, underpowered, and even faulty experiments.

